# Outlook 2007 - Email & Calendar backup or save



## jpopescu (May 18, 2005)

I have a laptop with VISTA operating system, has Outlook 2007

I would like to create a file in which I could put on a disk that has all of my Calendar appts and all of my emails such that when I take to another computer I could view all of the calendar appt (reminders) and all of the emails 

I know there is a PST file somewhere (if this is what I need to copy where do I find it?) on the computer but does it contain all of this info?

Please let me know how to accomplish this

thank you very much


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Your PST file will have everything in it that you need. It is typically called Outlook.pst. Use "Windows Key+F" to bring up a window to search for files.


----------



## jpopescu (May 18, 2005)

I found a file called "Backup.pst"...this is probably it??

when I open this file on another computer how do I view WITHOUT putting all that info on the other computer?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

The information is within the pst file. You have to open the pst file within outlook to see the info within it.


----------



## jpopescu (May 18, 2005)

yes, but WHEN I open the file within outlook....will all of the info contained within that PST file now go on the computer with outlook opened?

I just want to view it, I do not want to transfer it

please let me know


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

It does not move, it stays in that PST file. So if you move the PST to the other PC it will move, if you delete the PST from the other pc it will delete and if you put your right foot in and put your right foot out and shake it all about it will do that as well.


----------



## jpopescu (May 18, 2005)

can you please confirm that I have the right file, called "BAckup"

using Outlook 2007 and Vista


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Rather than searching for PST files and guessing if you have the correct one, you can use Outlook to give you the exact location and name.

Right click on Personal Folder
Properties
Advanced button

You will see the precise location and name for the file


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Better yet you could right-click on Outlook on the first pc and select "Properties" and click on the "Data Files" button to see what pst you are using as well. Copy that file to the other pc to view the data and delete it when you are done. Usually with the older versions it was called Outlook.pst. I am not sure on the naming convention (system) for 2007.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, you would need to do it on the computer that currently has Outlook configured and running correctly to see what file to back up. 

Doing it on the new computer would not show this information.


----------

